# Stock for a 60 gallon



## Nightwing42540 (Dec 25, 2017)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and this is my first tank that I will be setting so I want it to look and function well. I was thinking on getting rainbows but I'm not sure how many can stock a 60 gallon. I plan on using driftwood with some moss wrapped around the branches. Also, what kind of substrate should I use (not planning to plant the tank as of yet). Lastly, what other kinds of fish or crustaceans should I stock the tank with for example shrimp or snails or maybe corydoras. Thanks for the help in advance!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

I would recommend going down to your local fish shop abd making a list of what caught your eye and posting it back here. From there, we could help you get a nice well planned/interested tank. 
IMO, i prefer to house most rainbow species in a 125g, since they are active fish and appreciate a lot of room. However, the dwarf rainbows could work well, but many tend to steer away from them as they not as eye catching for many - i personally disagree, but thats me...
Since your not looking to plant the tank, I would go for a nice inert substrate, like gravel or sand. I like sand, but each to their own - i would suggest reading up on the debate regarding sand vs gravel and make your decision of what will suit you. Whatever you choose, i would stay away from the planted substrates - your paying more for what you don't need or will help.

Good luck though, its a rewarding hobby once you get your first successful tank going, but highly addictive.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwing42540 (Dec 25, 2017)

aussieJJDude said:


> I would recommend going down to your local fish shop abd making a list of what caught your eye and posting it back here. From there, we could help you get a nice well planned/interested tank.
> IMO, i prefer to house most rainbow species in a 125g, since they are active fish and appreciate a lot of room. However, the dwarf rainbows could work well, but many tend to steer away from them as they not as eye catching for many - i personally disagree, but thats me...
> Since your not looking to plant the tank, I would go for a nice inert substrate, like gravel or sand. I like sand, but each to their own - i would suggest reading up on the debate regarding sand vs gravel and make your decision of what will suit you. Whatever you choose, i would stay away from the planted substrates - your paying more for what you don't need or will help.
> 
> ...


What kind of filter and heater would you recommend? Merry Christmas!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwing42540 (Dec 25, 2017)

aussieJJDude said:


> I would recommend going down to your local fish shop abd making a list of what caught your eye and posting it back here. From there, we could help you get a nice well planned/interested tank.
> IMO, i prefer to house most rainbow species in a 125g, since they are active fish and appreciate a lot of room. However, the dwarf rainbows could work well, but many tend to steer away from them as they not as eye catching for many - i personally disagree, but thats me...
> Since your not looking to plant the tank, I would go for a nice inert substrate, like gravel or sand. I like sand, but each to their own - i would suggest reading up on the debate regarding sand vs gravel and make your decision of what will suit you. Whatever you choose, i would stay away from the planted substrates - your paying more for what you don't need or will help.
> 
> ...


Also, some fish I've seen that catch my eye are African cichlids, angelfish, and discus.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Get a heater thats in your budget, cant really help you there since im in aus. I would suggest going out and buying an inline heater - results in a cleaner tank!

As for filtration, i personally think that a canister is the way to go. It can be as cheap or expensive as you want, if there isnt really a budget, id go with a fluval (like fx4) or a ehim (2217)... if your in a budget, many have great experience with the sunsun brand. 
Whatever you choose - research all beforehand, to suit you - get it for the appropiate size of the tank. I would suggest ignoring the manufacturers reccomended tank size, as they tend to overestimate. Rather, go with gallons/liters per hour. For a tank your size, you want at least a 5x turnover rate in an hour - so around 300 g/h - but i would suggest doing a 7 - 10x turnover rate.

Edit... i would stay away from discus, they rather delicate and no offence, but when starting out its better to start with hardy fish... plus the tank size is a little too small for discus - many go with at least a 75g... 
As for africans, they make a great looking tank in an intricate rock scape... but will not work with angels and rainbow....

Likewise, angels will not work well with the larger, active rainbows but will do well with the blue eyes, threadfins ect.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

60 gallon is a great size for a nice school of dwarf neon rainbows - I’ve kept them with pearl gouramis so I would expect them to do well with angels.

I agree 1000% - start off with some fish that are inexpensive and tough to kill, and try the challenging fish down the road when you’ve got the knowledge and experience to keep them alive. I know everyone wants to create their ideal tank right away, but that can be a super frustrating and costly experience. You’re presumably going to be keeping fish for many years so there’s time for you to learn the ropes first.


----------



## Nightwing42540 (Dec 25, 2017)

jaysee said:


> 60 gallon is a great size for a nice school of dwarf neon rainbows - I’ve kept them with pearl gouramis so I would expect them to do well with angels.
> 
> I agree 1000% - start off with some fish that are inexpensive and tough to kill, and try the challenging fish down the road when you’ve got the knowledge and experience to keep them alive. I know everyone wants to create their ideal tank right away, but that can be a super frustrating and costly experience. You’re presumably going to be keeping fish for many years so there’s time for you to learn the ropes first.


I found a good deal for 50 gallon tank would this still apply?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Yep, they should be fine IMO. Just stock accordingly.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwing42540 (Dec 25, 2017)

aussieJJDude said:


> Yep, they should be fine IMO. Just stock accordingly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


So, just dwarf neon rainbows? How many? Sorry if I seem pushy or quick I'm just trying to get this right the first time. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

A good idea would be to google aqadvisor and play around with that. That will give you a basic idea, and since their stocking is very conservative, which will work well until you get familar and then add a few more fish to suit. 

For me, in a 50g... I'd go with:
- pair of angels (or a single, as a centerpiece)
- 12 rainbows (neon blues, or the other dwarf rainbows)
- a small pleco (like bristlenose, or a small group of otos)
- a small shoal of bottomdwellers (like 4-6, like panda cories...)

Might be overstocked according to aqadvisor, but you could just start out with half the amount of rainbows and add some more once the tank has established - and your familar with fish keeping.

(Im sure you understand where I'm coming from, its like starting out wanting to keep a rare carnivorous plant... many would suggest starting out with the easier to keep/ common plants)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwing42540 (Dec 25, 2017)

aussieJJDude said:


> A good idea would be to google aqadvisor and play around with that. That will give you a basic idea, and since their stocking is very conservative, which will work well until you get familar and then add a few more fish to suit.
> 
> For me, in a 50g... I'd go with:
> - pair of angels (or a single, as a centerpiece)
> ...


Seems great. Thanks for that recommendation that website has helped me a lot.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwing42540 (Dec 25, 2017)

aussieJJDude said:


> A good idea would be to google aqadvisor and play around with that. That will give you a basic idea, and since their stocking is very conservative, which will work well until you get familar and then add a few more fish to suit.
> 
> For me, in a 50g... I'd go with:
> - pair of angels (or a single, as a centerpiece)
> ...


Ok one more question. Would there be any extreme aggressiveness?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Yup good advice. 

Pictures of the dwarf neon rainbows aren’t all that impressive, but they flash a brilliant blue when the light hits them right. I think you’ll be very happy with them. Of the school of 12 suggested, I would make 4 of them males. Once they reach sexual maturity you’ll get to see them court and spawn. The social dynamic is really interesting to watch.

Corys are always a good choice for bottom feeders inna community tank. Loaches are another option. They can be a bit more expensive than Corys, but IMO they’re worth it because of their antics. Big question for many, though, is what’s available for purchase at the store...

I also agree that 100% stocked on aqadvisor is by no means a fully stocked tank, but is a good place to start. Better to find out that there’s room in your tank for more fish than come to realize you’ve crammed way to many fish in the tank.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Nightwing42540 said:


> Ok one more question. Would there be any extreme aggressiveness?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk




There’s always that potential - just a matter of how likely is it to happen. Rainbows, 1 angel, 1 pleco and some bottom dwellers is highly unlike to produce any extreme aggressiveness. Make that single angel a mated pair, and that likelihood goes up quite a bit. Still unlikely for any extreme aggressiveness, but if it did happen I wouldn’t be shocked. I consider extreme aggressiveness to be fish fighting to kill each other.


----------



## Nightwing42540 (Dec 25, 2017)

jaysee said:


> There’s always that potential - just a matter of how likely is it to happen. Rainbows, 1 angel, 1 pleco and some bottom dwellers is highly unlike to produce any extreme aggressiveness. Make that single angel a mated pair, and that likelihood goes up quite a bit. Still unlikely for any extreme aggressiveness, but if it did happen I wouldn’t be shocked. I consider extreme aggressiveness to be fish fighting to kill each other.


I'm probably going to stick to a single angelfish, 4 panda corydoras, 1 bristle nose pleco, and 10 rainbows. Most likely I'll buy them online on a reputable website.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwing42540 (Dec 25, 2017)

jaysee said:


> There’s always that potential - just a matter of how likely is it to happen. Rainbows, 1 angel, 1 pleco and some bottom dwellers is highly unlike to produce any extreme aggressiveness. Make that single angel a mated pair, and that likelihood goes up quite a bit. Still unlikely for any extreme aggressiveness, but if it did happen I wouldn’t be shocked. I consider extreme aggressiveness to be fish fighting to kill each other.


I've changed my mind since some people have told me that 3 gourami, 12 rummynose tetras, 10 albino corys, and a bristlenose pleco would do better

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Nightwing42540 said:


> I've changed my mind since some people have told me that 3 gourami, 12 rummynose tetras, 10 albino corys, and a bristlenose pleco would do better
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Depends on the species of gourami... some dont do well in groups.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwing42540 (Dec 25, 2017)

aussieJJDude said:


> Depends on the species of gourami... some dont do well in groups.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


They said pearls but I'm not sure where to find them

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Nightwing42540 said:


> They said pearls but I'm not sure where to find them
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Pearls do better either in a large school (like around 5) or as a single fish. 

They rather common, and can be found in most petstores.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwing42540 (Dec 25, 2017)

aussieJJDude said:


> Pearls do better either in a large school (like around 5) or as a single fish.
> 
> They rather common, and can be found in most petstores.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Do you think the pH in tap water will harm the fish? I'm not sure how much pH my water has, what does a household regularly have?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

No, fish can accept a wide range of pH values, as long as its constant its fine. For wild caught fish, then you need precise water values... but all the ones you listed (including previous list if you decide to switch back  ) they are all aquarium bred - aka a lot more hardy then wild type....

Your water pH will depend on where its sourced, which depending on location can be acidic, to neutral or alkaline (basic). Googling or calling up your water supplier will help, as well as purchasing your own liquid test kit.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Pearls are my favorite gouramis - 60 is perfect for a group of 5 (1m4f).


----------



## Nightwing42540 (Dec 25, 2017)

aussieJJDude said:


> No, fish can accept a wide range of pH values, as long as its constant its fine. For wild caught fish, then you need precise water values... but all the ones you listed (including previous list if you decide to switch back  ) they are all aquarium bred - aka a lot more hardy then wild type....
> 
> Your water pH will depend on where its sourced, which depending on location can be acidic, to neutral or alkaline (basic). Googling or calling up your water supplier will help, as well as purchasing your own liquid test kit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Im also not getting the pleco, he would seem out of place imo

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

The concern with pH is a fast shift, not so much the value itself. There are some fish that actually need more “extreme” conditions to thrive, but most can adjust to anything between 6.5-7.5. However, a quick change from 6.5 to 7.5 could kill off your fish, where a gradual change over the course of an hour would not.


Why no pleco?


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

I did include the pleco since you were looking for something else to add, such as a visual interest in the bottom layer making a balanced (looking) aquarium. Plecos also have the great advantage of being part of the cleanup crew, helping to remove some algae species from your aqua...
They dont eat all, but make a good fish to add to remove algae that naturally grows on plant leaves, inhibiting photosynthesis.
But i do understand, if you dont want it... dont feel the need to! If someone is telling you not to, thats their own decision/discretion, but ultimately your going to be looking at YOUR tank, so pick fish that you like (and of course, are compatible). 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwing42540 (Dec 25, 2017)

aussieJJDude said:


> I did include the pleco since you were looking for something else to add, such as a visual interest in the bottom layer making a balanced (looking) aquarium. Plecos also have the great advantage of being part of the cleanup crew, helping to remove some algae species from your aqua...
> They dont eat all, but make a good fish to add to remove algae that naturally grows on plant leaves, inhibiting photosynthesis.
> But i do understand, if you dont want it... dont feel the need to! If someone is telling you not to, thats their own decision/discretion, but ultimately your going to be looking at YOUR tank, so pick fish that you like (and of course, are compatible).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I changed my mind again lol found out they're pretty cheap. Is driftwood mandatory to have with them?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Nightwing42540 said:


> I changed my mind again lol found out they're pretty cheap. Is driftwood mandatory to have with them?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


A lot of the fish your choosing is cheap...  Price has nothing to do with fish keeping, someone who is only interested in the most expensive item/fish/ plant is doomed to fail... not due to anything bit simply from missing out on various readily available aquarium fishes that make interesting species to keep.

Lemme say this, your entire stock in AU I could do less than $75... thats pretty cheap.
- pearls (say you get 5, they be around the $4...)
- Rummies (normally can get deals 10 for $25... otherwise around $3.50 ea... so running total of at least $45)
- Cories (albino) (normally at $2.5 ea... so $70)
The last 5 bucks may or may not be used to purchase this fish, depending on the sellers price at the time...

Now BN themselves can range from $5 all the way up to $50. Depends on size, as well as colour morphs. For example, my long finned calico BN normally retails around $30-40 for a couple inch long specimen.... They can be as cheap/expensive as you want it to be. I believe that the longfinned super reds currently command the trade, they did a few years back but may of gone down in price as availability increase. I know that many look towards the various new BN species thats avaliable, like the starlights. Those still arnt cheap.

I have kept BN without wood in the past, which they do fine but they do seem better with some present. And since you wanted to go planted - right? - driftwood is used to enhance the overall scape - unless you do iwagumi or dutch, which both require a lot of maintaining and not suited for the average hobbyist - plus expensive to start up and maintain!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwing42540 (Dec 25, 2017)

aussieJJDude said:


> A lot of the fish your choosing is cheap...  Price has nothing to do with fish keeping, someone who is only interested in the most expensive item/fish/ plant is doomed to fail... not due to anything bit simply from missing out on various readily available aquarium fishes that make interesting species to keep.
> 
> Lemme say this, your entire stock in AU I could do less than $75... thats pretty cheap.
> - pearls (say you get 5, they be around the $4...)
> ...


I'm not going to do planted, I'm trying to find cheap but good materials because I'm pretty young and I'm using my family's money. I will cherish my tank even if the fish cost 3 dollars. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

That’s very good of you - most people spend other people’s money like it’s gonna expire!


----------



## Nightwing42540 (Dec 25, 2017)

jaysee said:


> That’s very good of you - most people spend other people’s money like it’s gonna expire!


Right now I'm having trouble finding a cheap stand. Any suggestions?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

You can go super cheap and go with cinder blocks and pressure treated 2x4s. Google cinder block aquarium stand for some ideas.


----------



## Nightwing42540 (Dec 25, 2017)

jaysee said:


> You can go super cheap and go with cinder blocks and pressure treated 2x4s. Google cinder block aquarium stand for some ideas.


Would that damage the floor?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Nightwing42540 said:


> Would that damage the floor?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


It shouldnt. If needed, lay the floor with spare pieces of carpet or yoga mats. What type of flooring do you have? Is it on a concrete foundation?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Your parents might want you to put something between the blocks and say hardwood floors, but other than some potential scratches, it’s not going to do any damage.


----------



## Nightwing42540 (Dec 25, 2017)

aussieJJDude said:


> It shouldnt. If needed, lay the floor with spare pieces of carpet or yoga mats. What type of flooring do you have? Is it on a concrete foundation?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


It is on a concrete foundation the reason I have to wait to get the tank is because they are replacing the floor.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

I just realised that your post was more in line of 'will it damage' not 'will the floors support'.... my bad, yep some scap pieces of carpet or such and it be fine un protecting the new floors.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwing42540 (Dec 25, 2017)

aussieJJDude said:


> I just realised that your post was more in line of 'will it damage' not 'will the floors support'.... my bad, yep some scap pieces of carpet or such and it be fine un protecting the new floors.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk





jaysee said:


> Your parents might want you to put something between the blocks and say hardwood floors, but other than some potential scratches, it’s not going to do any damage.


I think I'm getting (finally) 12 rummynose tetras 10 albino corys and a bristlenose pleco with 1 angelfish. Can you give me feedback on the sort of behavior that would go on in a community tank like this?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

I have very similar setup in a 65g. The angel will drift about, the rummies will school tightly in the lower third, and the cories will stay at the bottom, nosing about. Pleco you will either see cleaning something, or hiding - but still a great addition IMO. After your got comfortable in the aquarium maintainence, i would suggest getting a school 'surface dwellers' like pencilfish, or livebearers (male guppies, platies or swordtails) to balance things out.  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwing42540 (Dec 25, 2017)

aussieJJDude said:


> I have very similar setup in a 65g. The angel will drift about, the rummies will school tightly in the lower third, and the cories will stay at the bottom, nosing about. Pleco you will either see cleaning something, or hiding - but still a great addition IMO. After your got comfortable in the aquarium maintainence, i would suggest getting a school 'surface dwellers' like pencilfish, or livebearers (male guppies, platies or swordtails) to balance things out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Is there a chance I can get a picture? Just to give an incentive when telling my parent what kind of fish I'm getting

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Nightwing42540 said:


> Is there a chance I can get a picture? Just to give an incentive when telling my parent what kind of fish I'm getting
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


The photography forum will have some - fairly - recent pics in there. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwing42540 (Dec 25, 2017)

aussieJJDude said:


> The photography forum will have some - fairly - recent pics in there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I noticed you have a lot of decor mostly plants. I was planning on putting some driftwood but I'm not sure what else to put as decor. Would it be fine with driftwood alone? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Yep, in the wild many of these species would be kept as such.  the funny thing is that most of my plants are grown on the driftwood pieces, or on some aquarium sponges u have suctioned cupped to the wall to give the illusion of a well planted aquarium. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwing42540 (Dec 25, 2017)

aussieJJDude said:


> Yep, in the wild many of these species would be kept as such.  the funny thing is that most of my plants are grown on the driftwood pieces, or on some aquarium sponges u have suctioned cupped to the wall to give the illusion of a well planted aquarium.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I think it will look good bare with the driftwood imo but I wasn't sure if the fish would like it too lol. Ok one more question, would a 2 ounce bottle be enough to cycle a 55 gallon? (Petco dollar per gallon sale going on and it only goes up to 55 )

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

2 ounce bottle to cycle? 2 ounce of what?


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

2 once bottle of... what exactly? 
Edit. Njed by Jaysee

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwing42540 (Dec 25, 2017)

jaysee said:


> 2 ounce bottle to cycle? 2 ounce of what?


Ammonium chloride

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Nightwing42540 said:


> Ammonium chloride
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


I think it be fine. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwing42540 (Dec 25, 2017)

aussieJJDude said:


> I think it be fine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hey, I decided to start small and go up from there so I'm getting a 10 gallon and betta. Just felt the need to tell you guys since you helped me so much.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

A larger tank is more stable than a small one and can be easier to manage, but with a betta in a 10 gallon you shouldn’t have any trouble at all. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Nightwing42540 (Dec 25, 2017)

jaysee said:


> A larger tank is more stable than a small one and can be easier to manage, but with a betta in a 10 gallon you shouldn’t have any trouble at all. Good luck and keep us posted.


What do you think about adding corys? Too much?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Nightwing42540 said:


> What do you think about adding corys? Too much?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


In the 10g? I'd stick to the dwarf cories, and do a school of 8 or so with a betta.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwing42540 (Dec 25, 2017)

aussieJJDude said:


> In the 10g? I'd stick to the dwarf cories, and do a school of 8 or so with a betta.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Alright, what do you think about seachem stability? Apparently it cycles your tank in a week.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Nightwing42540 said:


> Alright, what do you think about seachem stability? Apparently it cycles your tank in a week.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


I personally dont like those products. People swear by it and have good experiences, but they not for me.  I would recommend if you do use it, to still make sure your cycled - like dose with ammonia - to ensure that the bacteria has built up.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwing42540 (Dec 25, 2017)

aussieJJDude said:


> I personally dont like those products. People swear by it and have good experiences, but they not for me.  I would recommend if you do use it, to still make sure your cycled - like dose with ammonia - to ensure that the bacteria has built up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Ok, probably not going to buy it then. Thanks!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Nightwing42540 said:


> Ok, probably not going to buy it then. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Its up to you if you want to do it. I guess I'm a little more old-school when it comes to things like this... but for many that do use it, it 'does work'. 
My reccomendations are just that, and theres multiple ways of keeping fish.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwing42540 (Dec 25, 2017)

aussieJJDude said:


> Its up to you if you want to do it. I guess I'm a little more old-school when it comes to things like this... but for many that do use it, it 'does work'.
> My reccomendations are just that, and theres multiple ways of keeping fish.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I've just read that you can have the betta in the tank and use seachem prime every 48 hours to protect it from the chemicals whilst doing a regular cycle (might as well call it fish-in). Is this true?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Nightwing42540 said:


> I've just read that you can have the betta in the tank and use seachem prime every 48 hours to protect it from the chemicals whilst doing a regular cycle (might as well call it fish-in). Is this true?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Some do 'do' that. I dont like to, since your exposing your pet to dangerous toxins. I'm a major advocate for either:
- starting out with a small bit of media from another tank, thats cycled providing an insta-cycle and stocking very lightly - and feeding lightly - at first.
- dosing with pure ammonia until thr bacteria has established, which after you can add all your fish in one go - you dose until the ammonia is around 2-3 ppm and once it can all be consumed in a 24hr period, do a large waterchange and add the fish.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwing42540 (Dec 25, 2017)

aussieJJDude said:


> Some do 'do' that. I dont like to, since your exposing your pet to dangerous toxins. I'm a major advocate for either:
> - starting out with a small bit of media from another tank, thats cycled providing an insta-cycle and stocking very lightly - and feeding lightly - at first.
> - dosing with pure ammonia until thr bacteria has established, which after you can add all your fish in one go - you dose until the ammonia is around 2-3 ppm and once it can all be consumed in a 24hr period, do a large waterchange and add the fish.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


What do you suggest I do if I find a nice looking betta when I buy the tank? Can I put him/her in a bowl with dechlorinated water and do 100% water changes? Remember this is theoretical, doesn't mean I'm going to do it lol

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Nightwing42540 said:


> What do you suggest I do if I find a nice looking betta when I buy the tank? Can I put him/her in a bowl with dechlorinated water and do 100% water changes? Remember this is theoretical, doesn't mean I'm going to do it lol
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Well it be easier to do the fish in cycle and remain vigilant - I'd personally would hold off, since ammonia burns their gills basically causing them to suffocate.... not something i could do to my animals.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Nightwing42540 said:


> What do you suggest I do if I find a nice looking betta when I buy the tank? Can I put him/her in a bowl with dechlorinated water and do 100% water changes? Remember this is theoretical, doesn't mean I'm going to do it lol
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk




Do you mean put the betta in a bowl while you change the water in that 10 gallon tank? If so, that won’t be necessary - you can leave it in the tank while you drain most of the water. To be completely honest, if you can’t stay on top of the ammonia with 1 betta in a 10 gallon tank, then fish keeping might not be the best hobby for you. I’m in agreement with Aussie that fish in cycles are not ideal, but there are always exceptions. 1 fish in a large enough tank is not going to poison itself between water changes. We can all agree that keeping a betta in a bowl all but ensures the fish will suffer ammonia poisoning. But what about a 5 gallon, or a 10, or even a 20? There’s a point at which the risk of the fish being poisoned is mitigated by the sheer volume of water. I think with a sensible water change schedule for the situation, a betta is safe to cycle a 10 gallon.

I haven’t seen many people claim success with stability cycling their tanks - seen many failures. However, tetras safe start and dr Tim’s one and only are two that I have seen people have consistent results with. Were you to go that route, those are your best bets.


----------



## Nightwing42540 (Dec 25, 2017)

jaysee said:


> Do you mean put the betta in a bowl while you change the water in that 10 gallon tank? If so, that won’t be necessary - you can leave it in the tank while you drain most of the water. To be completely honest, if you can’t stay on top of the ammonia with 1 betta in a 10 gallon tank, then fish keeping might not be the best hobby for you. I’m in agreement with Aussie that fish in cycles are not ideal, but there are always exceptions. 1 fish in a large enough tank is not going to poison itself between water changes. We can all agree that keeping a betta in a bowl all but ensures the fish will suffer ammonia poisoning. But what about a 5 gallon, or a 10, or even a 20? There’s a point at which the risk of the fish being poisoned is mitigated by the sheer volume of water. I think with a sensible water change schedule for the situation, a betta is safe to cycle a 10 gallon.
> 
> I haven’t seen many people claim success with stability cycling their tanks - seen many failures. However, tetras safe start and dr Tim’s one and only are two that I have seen people have consistent results with. Were you to go that route, those are your best bets.


Do you think this light is good enough? I'm planting after a couple months to spread the cost but most like Ill get some anubias. And what size would you recommend?
Mingdak LED Aquarium Light for Fish Tanks,18 Leds,7.5-inch,white https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00X84LMHK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_BmxvAbYJ8T0V1
Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I don’t do live plants - sorry but I can’t help you there.


----------



## Nightwing42540 (Dec 25, 2017)

jaysee said:


> I don’t do live plants - sorry but I can’t help you there.


Not for plants just for general size.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Ohhhh I would recommend a light that is as long as the tank.


----------



## Nightwing42540 (Dec 25, 2017)

jaysee said:


> Ohhhh I would recommend a light that is as long as the tank.


The difference cost wasnt that far apart so most likely I will get the 55 gallon. Sorry for changing my mind so much lmao. Most advised me to not do a smaller tank because smaller tank does not mean easier like you said.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwing42540 (Dec 25, 2017)

jaysee said:


> Ohhhh I would recommend a light that is as long as the tank.


Aquarium lights are super expensive what would you recommend in the 20s (probably not planting)? Also is spiderwood ok for plecos?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Any wood is fine... I'd reccomend a RBG LED channel and building your own lights, or getting a cheapo Led set online. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwing42540 (Dec 25, 2017)

aussieJJDude said:


> Any wood is fine... I'd reccomend a RBG LED channel and building your own lights, or getting a cheapo Led set online.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Is this fine? 10 PACK 1M/3.3ft V-Shape LED Aluminum Channel with Milky White PC Cover for Strip Lights Installation,Easy to Cut,Professional Look LED Strip Light Channel with Complete Mounting Accessories https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LL3S006/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_LGPwAbN0D48ZA
Not really sure what I'm looking for


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

That's one half, but you need the Leds themselves... look up led strip in amazon, ebay or other online places... you'll find it cheap there.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwing42540 (Dec 25, 2017)

aussieJJDude said:


> That's one half, but you need the Leds themselves... look up led strip in amazon, ebay or other online places... you'll find it cheap there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


These are 3.3 but the tank will be 4 feet long... StarlandLed 5 PACK 1M/3.3ft V-Shape LED Aluminum Channel and Diffusers with 5-Meter Extension Cable Wire, ,LED Strip Light Channel with Complete Mounting Accessories https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MXERWHZ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_s7PwAb9DY5J2A
And this is the led BZONE 5m/16.4FT SMD3528 300 LEDs Cool White IP65 Waterproof LED Rope Light Black PCB Indoor Outdoor Flexible LED Strip Light Lamp https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01B40RPRU/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_d8PwAbY8R5DYP

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwing42540 (Dec 25, 2017)

Nightwing42540 said:


> These are 3.3 but the tank will be 4 feet long... StarlandLed 5 PACK 1M/3.3ft V-Shape LED Aluminum Channel and Diffusers with 5-Meter Extension Cable Wire, ,LED Strip Light Channel with Complete Mounting Accessories https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MXERWHZ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_s7PwAb9DY5J2A
> And this is the led BZONE 5m/16.4FT SMD3528 300 LEDs Cool White IP65 Waterproof LED Rope Light Black PCB Indoor Outdoor Flexible LED Strip Light Lamp https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01B40RPRU/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_d8PwAbY8R5DYP
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Is this fine?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Yep. It will do the job nicely. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwing42540 (Dec 25, 2017)

aussieJJDude said:


> Yep. It will do the job nicely.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Isn't it too small to put horizontally? I don't have a hood either and those are expensive 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Nightwing42540 said:


> Isn't it too small to put horizontally? I don't have a hood either and those are expensive
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


What do you mean exactly? A 5m Led strip should cover a 1m ish tank quite a number of times. You may want to have 3 Led strips going over most of the aquarium (from side to side, spaced... idk, ever 6 inches or so) to illuminate all areas of the tank evenly?

There are some helpful tutorials on YouTube, look up DIY aquarium light or DIY led strip light aquarium and youll come with many ways of doing so cheaply and easily.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwing42540 (Dec 25, 2017)

aussieJJDude said:


> What do you mean exactly? A 5m Led strip should cover a 1m ish tank quite a number of times. You may want to have 3 Led strips going over most of the aquarium (from side to side, spaced... idk, ever 6 inches or so) to illuminate all areas of the tank evenly?
> 
> There are some helpful tutorials on YouTube, look up DIY aquarium light or DIY led strip light aquarium and youll come with many ways of doing so cheaply and easily.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


No I mean the channels are too small 3.3 ft

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Nightwing42540 said:


> No I mean the channels are too small 3.3 ft
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


I believe you can join and cut the channels to suit your needs... you just might need order multiple.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwing42540 (Dec 25, 2017)

aussieJJDude said:


> I believe you can join and cut the channels to suit your needs... you just might need order multiple.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Oh ok it's a 5 pack so I think I'm fine

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwing42540 (Dec 25, 2017)

aussieJJDude said:


> I believe you can join and cut the channels to suit your needs... you just might need order multiple.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Do you think a 2oz ammonium chloride bottle from Dr.Tim be enough for the 55 gal? It's about 4 or close to 5 doses.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwing42540 (Dec 25, 2017)

aussieJJDude said:


> I believe you can join and cut the channels to suit your needs... you just might need order multiple.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Nevermind the other comment I'm getting a bigger bottle. Can you give me some more options for community tanks for beginners in a 55? Most likely getting an angel 12 rummys, 10 corys and a pleco but just so I can be sure I want these.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------

